# Best 12 ga shotgun



## heath3381

i have a the vinci and im wanting a gun that will shoot 3 1/2 looking for input on softest shooting best duck gun


----------



## BlaineT

you're about to get a lot of different answers for sure. 

I have an SBE2 that i like pretty good.


----------



## heath3381

i like the vinci but i bought it when they first came out and were not chambered in 3 1/2 i really like the sx3 but they are so light i was worried about recoil


----------



## golfandhunter

SBE II, with Pattern Master EX range, Deadly.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Jim Person

I think in autoloaders, it is just personal preference as with any gun... Benelli, Beretta, Browning. As with any type of gun you can't go wrong with a "B" gun. I'll be getting one of those next year.. This year I will get by with my Remington 1187 and 870 ,both of which I have had little to no trouble with. I have heard some pretty decent reports on the new remington autoloader too. Good luck with your choice. Jim


----------



## Dave Burton

If your looking for "soft shooting" the Versa Max is the way to go. A 3 in load feels like a 20 ga. I have one ordered. I just sold my SX3 and in my opinion it's the best gun I have ever hunted with. The only reason I'm trying the Versa Max is I had two shoulder surgeries last yr and hoping it will help a little. If not for that I'd still be shooting the SX3


----------



## Erik Vigeland

If you love your Vinci, why not get the Super Vinci?


----------



## David Maddox

Ford, Chevy, or Dodge???
I actually own and shoot a Remington 1187 auto, an 870, and Browning Citori Satin Hunter O/U. I have shot, and would own, a Benelli SBE if I could afford one (after fishing expenses-lol). ALL 3 are fantastic!!! My favorite is the Citori due to it's weight, balance, and fit. It simply handles 3 1/2" rounds VERY smoothly. Of course I don't get the extra shot, but hell, I never hit anything with a third anyway. I've probably saved enough money to pay for my Citori by not shooting a third shot-lol!!!


----------



## BJGatley

You don't need a 3 1/2"...You need a shotgun that will fit you. 3" chamber shotgun will kill ducks and geese with no problems. It's the shooter not the waterfowl. Practice now or your dog is going to disown(sp) you.


----------



## blackasmollases

I love my browning maxxus used it all last year very light. Very little kick. Shot hundreds of light target loads thru it also not one jam at all on anything I shot thru it as of yet. Throw a 3 1/2 heavy load and you will notice it.


----------



## mlp

I bought a browning gold a few years ago in 3 1/2. I thought i needed a 3 1/2 but as time went on I realized I really didn't need it, I use a SKB o/u 12 gauge and usually only use 2 3/4 inch shells now. I kept missing ducks with the 3 1/2 '' so I asked a buddy of mine about it and he told me I was over shooting and needed to use a 2 3/4 and it worked. Just something that worked for me.


----------



## BJGatley

mlp said:


> I bought a browning gold a few years ago in 3 1/2. I thought i needed a 3 1/2 but as time went on I realized I really didn't need it, I use a SKB o/u 12 gauge and usually only use 2 3/4 inch shells now. I kept missing ducks with the 3 1/2 '' so I asked a buddy of mine about it and he told me I was over shooting and needed to use a 2 3/4 and it worked. *Just something that worked for me*.


Good point...


----------



## Newf

I have a Browning BPS. Best gun Ive had yet. Seen its share of days in the field, and its still going strong. No complaints at all!


----------



## kpolley

Love my Maxus. Very low recoil.


----------



## TCFarmer

I've been very happy with my Beretta Xtrema2.


----------



## j towne

Benelli Super Black Eagle. Get camo. the black willrust easy.


----------



## fishdogcnc

got to say the 870 is the best ever i have 2 and my dad has 3 been shooting them for 20 some years and the never missed a beat


----------



## Pat M

heath3381 said:


> i have a the vinci and im wanting a gun that will shoot 3 1/2 looking for input on softest shooting best duck gun


so are you ready to sell your if so how much ill give .....750.00


----------



## leemac

BJ Gatley got it right. 
Ford, Chevy, Dodge, BMW, Cadillac, Audi, Toyota, Kia, Honda, Ferrari, Mini Cooper, ........ you can't even begin to imagine the arguments for any automobile or firearm. What really matters is how the gun fits you. If your shotgun is pointing where you are looking when you pull the trigger you will be much more successful in hitting your target. Buy the shotgun that fits you best. It takes almost as much time and research and much less guessing as finding a great pup.


----------



## 7pntail

Personal choice, but I sure like a synthetic stock for waterfowling. I am pretty tough on a gun. Been shooting a Benelli for the last 15 years, thousands of rounds, mud, water, driven hard put away wet at times, pretty BULLET PROOF (couldn't help myself). I do think some of the newer guns have less recoil. I may be in the market as well. Got some shoulder issues.


----------



## Steven Lacroix

I have an SBE 2 and love it. A lot of my buddies dont shoot 3.5s because of the recoil. I use them for geese and dont see the difference from the 3s I shoot for ducks.....Well yes I do, they seem to drop the geese better than the 3s.
I absolutely love the gun


----------



## BonMallari

I have shot registered skeet off and on since I was in my 20's, been fortunate to try just about every model target gun on the market from Kreighoff, Perazzi,Browning and high end Beretta O/U's...my personal choice of gas autoloader is a Remington 1100 because it fits me and my eye and budget....BUT if someone were just starting out and I wanted to put them in a soft recoil gas autoloader and money was not a major concern, I would put them in a Beretta Teknys or a Winchester SX2 (Browning Gold hunter)


----------



## Keith Stroyan

Low recoil and 3&1/2 inch shells don't go together... Buy some Hevishot - more energy at the bird, less at the shoulder. (Presleys Outdoors still has some at last year's prices. This year's prices aren't so good...)


----------



## DKR

Owned a variety of shotguns over my lifetime and I’d haveto say the Berreta Extrema had the lowest recoil of all the guns I’ve had. I will also add every autoloader I have ever had has at one time or another turned into a single shot when hunting conditions were really poor. 

A few years ago I sold my last auto and bought a Super Nova (at the time there were economic reasons also) and fell in love with it, very reliable and always effective. If I could only have one shotgun this would be it.

A couple of years later I received an O/U as a Christmas gift from my wife and daughter which is also chambered in 3 ½”. It has become my main go to gun, I think sometimes simple is better.

I’m not saying I’ll never own another autoloader but for now I’m very pleased with what I have.


----------



## shawninthesticks

I'm happy with my SX3, light recoil,middle price range, you can adjust the cast/ yourself and has been very reliable.
I didn't realize how much better a little shim adjustment can help in shouldering a gun and putting the bead right where it needs to be.


----------



## bamaflinger

Love my Maxus, it fit the best.


----------



## Mike Boufford

There is no such thing as the best shotgun, rifle, handgun, bow, or slingshot. What works for you does not necessarily work for me, and vice versa. You need to handle a lot of weapons, and have someone help you find the best fit to your frame. I personally prefer O/U's but I wouldn't dream of taking my O/U's into a boat to get banged to hell and back, and I would be extremely concerned about doing the same with my prized Belgian A5's. That's what the autoloaders are for, and in black because IMO camo is a waste of good cash that can go into building the ammo cache (5.56, M2 ball, and .45 ACP - I have enough shotgun to last 10 years). The Gold Hunter works well for me because most Brownings fit me right out of the box. Once again, this is what works for me.


----------



## heath3381

thanks for all the info i will still shoot 3" but i would just like a gun that will handle 3 1/2. really like the maxuss too not as expensive as the super vinci or sbeII


----------



## kjrice

I thought I'd like the 3.5" chamber too but rarely use it.


----------



## Tim Culligan

Sold my SBE 2 and bought a Beretta Xtrema 2 and love it. The Xtrema 2 is very soft shooting.


----------



## verne socks

Like my Benelli A391 Extrema!


----------



## MooseGooser

I like my Beretta 391 Urika
It has a 3" Chamber,, but its a 20 guage.. 

Like I said,, I like it,, Its very easy to carry,, it dont kick me, Ducks dont like it though,,kicks the heck outa them 

P.S.
Now that I think about it,,, dont think I have ever used the 3 inch chamber in it either..

Gooser again.


----------



## terry cover

*Gun's*



MooseGooser said:


> I like my Beretta 391 Urika
> It has a 3" Chamber,, but its a 20 guage..
> 
> Like I said,, I like it,, Its very easy to carry,, it dont kick me, Ducks dont like it though,,kicks the heck outa them
> 
> P.S.
> Now that I think about it,,, dont think I have ever used the 3 inch chamber in it either..
> 
> Gooser again.


Beleave it or not. I love my Charles Daily. Its shoots 3.5 but I never use it. I stick to Kent number 1's for every thing.
Terry


----------



## BJGatley

Remember though not only having a shotgun that fits you, but also taking it out in the field and see what she does on paper with various loads and chokes. It might be a little effort on your side, but it will reap rewards during huntin’ season.


----------



## metalone67

Get a Beretta A400 with kick off. One thing about shooting, if you're worried about recoil you will miss your target.
I used to shoot a 10ga BPS and never felt the recoil. I'm so jacked at birds working all that goes to the wayside.


----------



## RuDawg

Was in the same boat last week and went with the Beretta A400. Thought I got a hell of a deal for $1,450 w/ free shipping. Cant post links yet but here is the address. They already went up $50. Whatever u decide look at these two sites and you can come across some deals. Good luck!

gunsamerica.com/906430484/Guns/Shotguns/Beretta-Shotguns/Autoloaders/Hunting/Beretta_A400_Xtreme_12ga_28_Max4_3_1_2_Chamber_Kick_Of_SHIPS_FREE.htm

gunbroker.com/


----------



## BJGatley

RuDawg said:


> Was in the same boat last week and went with the Beretta A400. Thought I got a hell of a deal for $1,450 w/ free shipping. Cant post links yet but here is the address. They already went up $50. Whatever u decide look at these two sites and you can come across some deals. Good luck!
> 
> gunsamerica.com/906430484/Guns/Shotguns/Beretta-Shotguns/Autoloaders/Hunting/Beretta_A400_Xtreme_12ga_28_Max4_3_1_2_Chamber_Kick_Of_SHIPS_FREE.htm
> 
> gunbroker.com/


http://www.gunsamerica.com/90643048...28_Max4_3_1_2_Chamber_Kic k_Of_SHIPS_FREE.htm


----------



## RuDawg

Thank you!


----------



## heath3381

thanks alot looking at the beretta a400


----------



## Charley07

I love my beretta a 400 xtreme


----------



## whiskey river

Stoeger 3500 can't beat it for the price IMO


----------



## River Hill

I own a Beretta A400 and a Beretta A391. I love both guns, but if I was looking for a gun today, I would take a hard look at the new Beretta A300 for the money. To be honest the recoil difference between most of newer semi-autos is minimal.


----------



## fetchtx

I have been a Remington owner for many years, have a 12 and 20 Ga matched set of Skeet B 1100's that will never leave here. My workhorse is an 1187 which has shot many birds over the years. I got to try a super vinci a few months ago, liked it a lot, very low recoil, breaks apart so easy for cleaning ( one gripe about the 1187), It is significantly lighter than the 1187, so I was over swinging on birds due to weight diff. Overall I did like the SV, but price for one is unreal.


----------



## pixel shooter

I have either tried or owned most semi's, my SBE2 was my go to gun but not any longer. the new Beretta A400 xtreme has to be the lightest shooting gun I have ever used, can even stay on birds when shooting, LUV this gun and not hard to look at either. Once I got it fitted, made all the difference, got to luv new technology  , if you ever get the chance try one! 4 of my buddies picked one up after shooting mine


----------



## Jim Danis

I have both the SBEII and the Beretta A400 Extrema. Both guns feel about the same as far as recoil goes. I finally got the Beretta fitted properly and am shooting it on par with my SBEII. Even though both have 3.5" chambers the only time I shoot 3.5" is for Geese or Turkey. My 14yr old son is shooting the SBEII now and I'm shooting the A400. I really don't have a preference of one over the other. It all depends upon the game being hunted. Waterfowl is a toss up. Turkey and upland game it's my SBEII because of the 24" barrel.


----------



## John Fields

No one has mentioned the Beretta A-400 with the kick off. Man that is the finest gun out there for waterfowl today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rspringer

John Fields said:


> No one has mentioned the Beretta A-400 with the kick off. Man that is the finest gun out there for waterfowl today!!!!!!!!!!


I agree. I just picked up the new A-400 in opti-fade and its by far the best shooting duck gun I have put my hands on. It will cycle 2 3/4" just as easy as 3 1/2s. All day without a glitch.


----------



## Jim Danis

The A400 I have is with the kickoff. i can't tell difference between my A400 or SBEII


----------



## Chave Dakota

Sbe2 is good


----------



## heath3381

i purchased the browning maxus.... looks and feels great havent got to shoot it and pattern it yet.....do yall have any extended chokes yall use i had a kicks on the benelli vinci i had just wondering what was the best


----------



## KEB

Cant beat the SBEII


----------



## cosmo38655

looking for a left-handed SBE II


----------

